# Fursuiting alone



## Tewin Follow (Jan 13, 2009)

I guess this is silly.


----------



## Kesslan (Jan 13, 2009)

I know Zets Racoon suits alone on rare occasion, Howiepup has too.

Most of the time though they get togeather with other local suiters and head out. Not too many suiters around where I live at the moment, but there's mine thats pending construction, another person who's turn in queue shoudl come up in october and a third who is presently looking at options for a suit of his own.

You may want to try and see if there are other suiters in your area you can go around with. Sometimes there are more than you think.


----------



## Bladespark (Jan 13, 2009)

I've gone alone a few times.

It depends on where you go, and on how cumbersome your particular suit is too.  My campus was a pretty friendly place, so I'd go suiting to school on occasion, and I never had any trouble.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 13, 2009)

Kesslan said:


> You may want to try and see if there are other suiters in your area you can go around with. Sometimes there are more than you think.


 
Thanks.

I'm considering driving to the park occassionally and messing about. It's not a gang-HQ or anything and I can hop back into my car if anything comes up.
Maybe other furs will come say hi? I would if saw other furries!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 13, 2009)

Bladespark said:


> I've gone alone a few times.
> 
> It depends on where you go, and on how cumbersome your particular suit is too. My campus was a pretty friendly place, so I'd go suiting to school on occasion, and I never had any trouble.


 
Thanks for replying and it's great that your school mates are so accepting.

I knew a girl in college who wanted to go to town as a dalmation (she liked Trigger Happy TV) and actually asked me if I wanted to go, but I wasn't confident in public back then. >_<''

(I love your work, by-t3h-way, you have such a unique style. And that plushie fox pelt is adorable.)


----------



## Bladespark (Jan 13, 2009)

Awww, thanks!


----------



## Vixenrath (Jan 13, 2009)

I cosplay, havenâ€™t finished a fursuit enough yet (tomorrow I will, knock on wood.).  But I have cosplayed alone a lot.  Not even Halloween, but just randomly around my school (college is awesome.).  However, Iâ€™m a drama major, so the people that normally see me/my school is all theater people.   
  Parks are good for suiting/cosplaying alone.  There is tons of security there all the time.  So if you ever need help or get hurt, theyâ€™ll be passing by every five to ten minutes and you can call for them.  Just be careful, because people walk their dogs in parks.  And dogs hate, _hate_ fur suits.  Now, this isnâ€™t true for all dogs.  But most dogs Iâ€™ve seen would chase/rip/tear at the tail.  Something about fluff moving around sets them off.  So watch out for them.

  A great place for partials without heads is the mall.  They have a no-mask rule, but thereâ€™s nothing about no fur.  Paws, tails, all good.  

  I walked to my CVS and back in stilts with hooves on them.  You can go anywhere.  Just watch businesses with masks/heads, and careful crossing streets.


----------



## haynari (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't really fursuit. unless you count just wearing the tail and ears which most people do count. I rarely do it in public. Onsatge during preformances with my bands doesn't count but just wearing it to like target or something, i don't do. I do however wear my tail most of the time around my house. my dad is the only one who seems to care that i do.


----------



## Kesslan (Jan 13, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm considering driving to the park occassionally and messing about. It's not a gang-HQ or anything and I can hop back into my car if anything comes up.
> Maybe other furs will come say hi? I would if saw other furries!


 

It's possible. I remember when a bunch of us were going about downtown this past summer. Couple of the guys were in their suits and we just so happened to run into a bunch of random furries who were in the city on a normal vacation. It was pretty cool. One of em was an artist, I cant recall her name though at the moment, but I've got her card around here somewhere still.


----------



## Stormslegacy (Jan 14, 2009)

Maybe you could try posting for a meetup, I find there are more furries out there than people realize.  It would give you a chance to meet local furs, and it would be best to be safe, especially when new to an area.


----------

